

Quality, a user problem - jrnkntl
http://blog.arc90.com/2010/02/08/quality-a-user-problem/

======
scdlbx
If important updates are lost in the noise, perhaps Facebook is not the place
to announce them.

~~~
isleyaardvark
That's a solution, but I'd think Facebook would want to avoid their users
coming to that conclusion.

------
youngian
Poor old Arc90 needs to get some better hosting. Their server always seems to
be coughing up blood. And Google doesn't have this one cached yet :(

~~~
jrnkntl
It's Slicehost (Rackspace), go figure :)
<http://twitter.com/arc90/status/8828385989>

------
isleyaardvark
I see two problems with his "volume" solution. The examples given show a
fundamental divide: there's the song you've spent years working on, and then
there's some random comment someone felt the need to get off their chest.
There's one problem with the volume metaphor. How often would people change
the volume? What's a mid-volume update, or an update with the volume set to
75%? The second, much bigger problem, is that using "volume" is a confusing
interaction; people are already used to using those volume slider controls on
websites to control the volume of sounds. The UI is telling them one thing,
but the functionality isn't consistent with the typical website experience.

Offhand, I'd say maybe create a separate category called "Announcements" to
take advantage of existing psychology and etiquette. Who would "announce"
something like "mmmm... Cheetos." or "gonna get my drink on 2 nite!"? Maybe
they'd get called "announcement whores".

